# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  2008 Oh the Memories~~ Jamaica SWEET

## Jim-Donna



----------


## rustedduck

Thanks for the video, really enjoyed it.  Looking forward to out first visit to Treasure Beach.
Hope we will be able to get together.

----------


## OBXcouple

Thanks for another beautiful video of Jamaica! The photos of the river~reflections just stunning! Who doesn't love a bonfire especially in Jamaica! 

X

----------

